# holistic vet



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

does anyone know of a holistic vet in CT


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Do you have a holistic type pet food store? That is where I got the number for my hopefully new holistic vet.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

try searching here AHVMA Home Page


----------

